# British Consulate Open Day: São Brás de Alportel, Algarve, Portugal 8/3/2012



## UKinSpain (Apr 9, 2010)

The British Consulate will be holding an event in which talks will be given at the event by British Consul Clive Jewell and Vice Consul Angela Morado. David Thomas from Safe Communities Algarve will also be talking about crime prevention in the Algarve, and Geoffrey Graham, from the British/Portuguese law firm Neville de Rougement will be discussing the importance of making a will in Portugal as a foreign resident.
Location: São Brás de Alportel, Algarve, Portugal
Date: Thursday 8 March 2012
Venue: Museu do Trajo, Rua Dr Jose Dias Sancho 61, São Brás de Alportel
(GPS N37,152617, W7.885442)
Time: 16:30 (doors open at 16:00)
Ticket Booking: Online form available at UKinPortugal.fco.gov.uk or call 808 203 537


----------

